# What size tank for a bedroom tank



## musky hunter (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi, i want to get some Ps. I am going purchase one soon. I am thinking of putting ontop of my dresser in my bedroom. I think i will have 2 tanks. One for Ps one for feeders and toys for my Ps. I want to setup so it will allow for 4-5 Ps to live together. Any suggestions.

i am in Toronto, so Big Als is where i am getting tank and Ps.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If you want a 4-5 Pygos shoal you need at least a 90-100g tank and a 20g for feeders...if you want a bigger shoal get a bigger tank if you can afford it (i have a 180g tank in my bedroom doing great)...you won't regret...







!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i got a 55 gallon in my room but eventually im gonna get a 70 gallon


----------



## musky hunter (Aug 26, 2003)

damn, 100gals. How large is that, you got pictures of ti in your room?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...or you can get a 70g (4' long) for 3 Pygos for life or even a 55g (where they won't be so comfortable)...it's your call...good luck...







!


----------



## musky hunter (Aug 26, 2003)

How much would one of these 100g tanks and setup cost?

Lets start.....

Tank, filters, lighting, sand, plants, 5 Ps etc...

Where is the cheapest to buy all this in Toronto.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It is gonna be a pretty good ampunt of cash to set-up a tank that size, my 125g tank alone new cost me $190, then $100 in filters, about$150 in canopies and lighting, at least $150 in decor and gravel, and about $200 in P's


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

depends on how big your room is. i wish i could fit a 100 gallon, but my hallway creates a problem. i can only fit thru the windows. but i think a 60 gallon is perfect for 3 pygos.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

off-topic: is it ok to have a big fish tank in your room? I was wondering because i have a small room and thinkin bout puttin a 100 + gallon tank in there. is it harmful to breath the smell that comes from the tank?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

not harmful, but it wouldn't be a strong smell at all with proper maintenance. I have an alright sized room, and at one time had 7 tanks running in here. Now just two but wanna add anotyher 135 or bigger tank in here as well.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your asking to get 4-5 Ps.. that would be for a 70+ gal tank, which I wouldnt advise to put on top of your dresser









I have my 100 gal and 125 gal in my room..


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Yah, I'm thinkin you should be lookin for a stand for it too. Unless of course you have a super duper dresser. And look around for used tanks if you dont mind a few imperfections. I managed to grab myself a 300g for $500 and a 120g for $120. Sure beats store prices and leaves more cash in your pocket for more fish or equipment.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I definitely recommend browsing through classifieds (newspapers and on-line) - I got two tanks (50 and 80 gallon: fully equipped - filter, heater, hood and lights, stand etc.) this way, and I paid only 275 bucks for the two of them.
All you need is patience and a bit of luuck, and you'll save a LOT of money!

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

I am setting up a 75g in my room... its not huge....maybe 13'x11'


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have a 55g, good for 3 piranha for life, 5 temporarily.


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

me gots a 55g and a 40g in me room.


----------



## musky hunter (Aug 26, 2003)

I think i will look into getting 3 Ps then. 1" ones. Then they will have plenty of room for life. 55 gallon tank.

Newbie Question: Will these small guys be fast enough to catch the feeder fish?









Also, how many times do i need to feed them? how much?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

musky hunter said:


> I think i will look into getting 3 Ps then. 1" ones. Then they will have plenty of room for life. 55 gallon tank.
> 
> Newbie Question: Will these small guys be fast enough to catch the feeder fish?
> 
> ...


 First of all, I don't think a 55 gallon would be sufficient for 3 redbellies for life: I mean, they can reach at least 12" (possably even a bit more), and I really think a 55g wouldn't be enough for three agressive, territorial fish that size... Of course, they can live and survive in there (hell, one could even cram them in a 20g), but I don't think they would be very comfortable, and that's what matters most when keeping fish, at least in my opinion.
But it'll take a few years at least before they'd reach supersizes.

About the feeder fish: don't worry, they know exactly what to do. Of course it's a matter of practice makes perfect, but they basically just follow their instinct when hungry and seeing another fish.

Feeding depends on size: juvi's should be fed 2-3 times a day, so they can grow and develop properly. When they grow larger, you can decrease the number of feedings, and when they hit 4-5", one feeding session per day or two days are sufficient - they can go without food for much longer when adult, but keeping them well-fed is one of the keys to a succesful shoal, even more in a smaller tank...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

if space is an issue yaou can get a smaller tank say like a 30g and get a rhom which is a single p that lives fine by itself and will have enough room as well


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I had a 75 gallon on a dresser for over 3 months until i bought my stand....i got the dresser in front of someones house for free....It was just about the exact size of the tank. Dressers are stonger than you think. No doubt it looks alot better now on the stand though.


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

> Dressers are stonger than you think. No doubt it looks alot better now on the stand though.


yes dressers are very strong. i have a 55g on mine and its held up fine so far. but for my other 40g i have a stand which looks alot better, but it saves you some bucks when you have an open dresser.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Get a tank as big as it can get


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i have a 55g on my dresser and it seems to hold well. I also just setup a 20g long with a red devil in it. Soon will be adding a 10 gallon for feeders and injured fish.


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

musky hunter said:


> I think i will look into getting 3 Ps then. 1" ones. Then they will have plenty of room for life. 55 gallon tank.
> 
> Newbie Question: Will these small guys be fast enough to catch the feeder fish?
> 
> ...


 hey musky I am from Toronto too









I would suggest that you get a 55G topfin starter kit ($230) at petsmart (eglinton and bayview, 835 Eglinton Ave West). Everything is included so you don't need to buy other stuff. Right now they have a bunch of emperor 400 filters for 49.99 Canadian dollars only. It is about half the price you can get at BigAl's. Talk to the manager there and say you want to change the included topfin 60 filter ($67) to an emperor 400 ($50) so that you can get about 20 dollars store credits to buy some bloodworms and beefhearts. Hikari Krill is cool too. . I shopped around and found that stuff at petsmart are cheaper than bigals here in toronto.

The north york bigals has three big rbps (7") and a 5" rbp last time I checked (last sunday). The scarborough location only have nickle size rbps (a lot of them) and two to three 4" Rhoms. Petsmart does not carry p's though. However, you can get about 20 zebra danios at petsmart for 49c each to cycle the tank.


----------

